#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Сковорода вок. Готовка, рецепты, советы.

## Lala

http://999.ru/models/Woll_1132-1D_vok.shtml

Прочитала одну статью:

http://www.lecreuset.co.uk/castiron/adventurous.asp 

и задалась вопросом, кто-нибудь пользуется воком, действительно ли это так быстро, полезно и удобно?
И может быть посоветуете, где его купить в Москве, чтобы вок был качественный, с решеткой и крышкой, но может быть не очень дорогой.

А еще может быть сюда писать рецепты блюд, которые можно приготовить в воке, но без особых китайских ингридиентов, которые у нас нельзя достать, и, может быть, хотя бы частично, не очень острые блюда. Причем не обязательно только вегетарианские.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Качественный вок покупал в Стокгольме. В России все больше тефлоновые. Видел полный набор на Усачевском рынке. Вообще в воке еда вкусная, но не шибко полезная - это же фритюр.

----------


## Ersh

Широкий выбор специй можно купить здесь, относительно недорого:
http://www.indianspices.ru/
Многие специи продаются на рынке - бадьян, кунжут и пр.
Хорошо добавлять в блюда немного кунжутного масла.

----------


## Lala

Спасибо за ссылочку, Леша!
Но ты знаешь, есть ведь три вида приготовления в вок: жарка в большом количестве масла, почти без масла и на пару. Можно обойтись и без фритюра. Меня больше интересует приготовление на пару и быстрая обжарка. А главное, что всё очень быстро готовится.
Может у тебя есть рецепт "Свинины по-пекински"? Очень мне понравилось сие блюдо.

Извини, что я к тебе на "ты", но после питья чая (один раз, к сожалению) в компании, где ты присутствовал считаю тебя близким по духу человеком! Ты такой смешной!  :Smilie:  В смысле - замечательный!

----------


## Ersh

Оль, я даже очень рад!
Вообще-то есть такие специальные китайские пароварки.

Свинина по-пекински

Свинина по-пекински
1 ст. ложка растительного масла
700г филейной свинины, порезанной на мелкие кусочки
? чайной ложки соли
? чайной ложки молотого черного перца
1 банка (примерно 400-450г) готового сладкого соуса с овощами
3 чашки горячего готового риса


Нагрейте масло в глубокой сковородке. Свинину смешайте с солью и перцем, а затем положите на сковородку. Обжарьте мясо до коричневого цвета в течении 5-7 мин. Уменьшите огонь до среднего. Добавьте соус, тщательно все перемешайте, тушите 5 мин. Подается приготовленное тушеное мясо с овощами сверху готового риса
http://www.usarice.ru/recipes.htm

Берёте нежирную мякоть (окорок, вырезку и т.д.) нарезаете ломтями не толще 10мм. -Яичные желтки и взбиваете с сахаром(!), без соли! -Складываете мясо в "яйца" и хорошенько мнёте, предварительно насыпав порезанного кольцами лука. -Минут через 10-15, ставите на плиту сковородку (в идеале китайскую с полукруглым дном) максимально (разумно) заполненную маслом и разогреваете, не доводя до кипения (канцерогенные свойства кипящего масла общеизвестны). -Складываете мясо в сковороду и переворачиваете всего один раз. Готовится в зависимости от температуры масла не более 5-15 мин. -вынув мясо, щедро полейте его соевым соусом и посыпьте перцем. -на гарнир, зажарьте остатки "яиц", на уже готовый насыпьте зелени и добавьте лимона. Да размер куска мяса должен быть таким что бы можно было взять его палками. 
http://www.koicombat.org/forum/viewt...0dadf609cb87ba

----------


## Ersh

Я уже давно не заморачиваюсь с рецептами - главное все обжарить, добавлятьть бадьян, кунжутное масло, имбирь, ростки, перец, сахар, иногда вино - шерри сухой или херес или винный уксус, соевый соус, арахис, и тогда любому блюду обеспечен "китайский" вкус)))

----------


## Lala

Спасибо еще раз!
Леш, а почему в палатках с китайской едой (Хуан Хэ) свинина по-пекински сделана с картошкой?

----------


## Lala

А бадьян и всё такое тоже продаются в тех магазинах пряностей? И что такое бадьян? Какой он на вкус?

----------


## Ersh

Бадьян я покупаю на рынке, такие темно-коричневые звездочки. Типа аниса. http://spices-online.narod.ru/Bad_yan.html
Имбирь - в больших универмагах типа Седьмого Континента.

----------


## Ersh

Насчет палаток Хуанхэ даже не знаю... Знаю, что за последние пару лет у них весьма улучшилось качество, а откуда они рецепты берут... У каждого повара свои наверное рецепты.

----------


## Lala

Вот нашла хорошую статью про вок, подробно так всё. Даже про первое прокаливание нового вока!
http://www.cooking.ru/interesting/hi...nese/wokabout/

----------


## Lala

Что такое сладкий соус с овощами? Это специальный китайский соус?

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю это что-типа Uncle Ben's. Есть у них кисло-сладкий с овощами

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Вок замечательно хорош для быстрой обжарки овощей, когда нужно подбрасыванием перемешивать, а не собственно размешиванием. Иногда незаменим.

Тефлон лучше не покупать. Причем не покупать вообще. И прочие сковороды и кастрюльки тоже не должны быть с покрытием. Чугуний решает.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Ну сталью и алюминием конечно (последним - только разумно) тоже можна  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

> Вот нашла хорошую статью про вок, подробно так всё. Даже про первое прокаливание нового вока!
> http://www.cooking.ru/interesting/hi...nese/wokabout/


статья действительно хорошая. Двонк, все таки..  :Smilie: 

а другие его крео читайте здесь - http://go.access.ru/
или еще тут - http://www.livejournal.com/users/dvonk

----------


## Lala

Простите, а кто такой Двонк? Я первый раз его публикацию встречаю. Это имя или фамилия?

Кстати, а вок из голубой стали, я читала что дороже, но тоже хороший. Это действительно так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Оль, я даже очень рад!
> Вообще-то есть такие специальные китайские пароварки.
> 
> Свинина по-пекински
> 
> Свинина по-пекински
> 1 ст. ложка растительного масла
> 700г филейной свинины, порезанной на мелкие кусочки
> ? чайной ложки соли
> ...


Замучачил с фасолью. Вкус как в корейской едальне кабульского ... не достигнут. (

----------


## Аньезка

> Замучачил с фасолью. Вкус как в корейской едальне кабульского ... не достигнут. (


Угу, зато моя Вок теперь некошерна!!!  :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Волков

брр
мои родичи умудрились отодрать тефлоновое покрытие вилками и прочими столовыми приборами от сковороды аж за два месяца  :Frown: 
вывод? пользуйтесь деревянными лопаточками

----------


## Ersh

Вок с тефлоном - некошерно изначально.
Дим, надо еще знать какие еще специи они применяли. Попробуй кунжутное масло - ложечку, и бадьян.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вок с тефлоном - некошерно изначально.
> Дим, надо еще знать какие еще специи они применяли. Попробуй кунжутное масло - ложечку, и бадьян.


Сыпал зиру, лил соевый соус. ) Попробую втарить бадьян.

P.S. Чугуневый вок прикуплю при случае.  Очень удобно.

----------


## Ersh

Кунжутное масло не забудь. Обычно вок используют железный, специальной ковки - надоть, чтобы донышко было толстым, а края тонкими.

----------

